# How is Dolby Atmos/DTX on this device?



## md wass (May 17, 2020)

getting a dolby atmos soundbar setup, and not sure if I should connect it to this device or my 2019 Nvidia Shield..
any suggestions?

thanks!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It's the same as most other streaming devices. It can only handle lossy Atmos. The big problem is that so far, most apps on the TiVo stream 4K do not have access to the Atmos audio. That is available on other streaming devices.


----------



## md wass (May 17, 2020)

aaronwt said:


> It's the same as most other streaming devices. It can only handle lossy Atmos. The big problem is that so far, most apps on the TiVo stream 4K do not have access to the Atmos audio. That is available on other streaming devices.


thanks; do you have a Shield that you are using it on, or, do you suggest a better device to use with Atmos?


----------



## riz (Dec 30, 2000)

md wass said:


> thanks; do you have a Shield that you are using it on, or, do you suggest a better device to use with Atmos?


Anyone have info on when this might start working?

Also, My Xbox One X offers Dolby Atmos for headphones. Does AndroidTV offer headphone surround sound options?

Thx
riz


----------

